# Mi amplificador de guitarra DIY



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola muchachos del foro, cómo va? Este es mi primer aporte "concreto" para el foro. Voy a hablarles y mostrarles sobre el amplificador que armé para mi guitarra eléctrica (una peavey raptor  verde). Con una potencia de 40-45 watts.

Bueno, para que entiendan un poco de qué se trata, el proyecto consta de un "reciclaje" que hice de un cajón de madera de pino, de 2cm de espesor. Todo lo utilizado es "refurbished" 

Para esto voy a evaluar el costo, y la “sensación de usuario” que me dá el amplificador.

Este es mi ampli:





Bueno, la idea inicial era “imitar” una caja Peavey (soy fanático) de 1x12”. Pero luego, me animé a elegir mi propio diseño.
Esta es la materia prima con la que trabajé. El cajón del que hablaba anteriormente.





Vista de adelante. Cantos (bordes) todavía a 90°.





Todos los separadores ya montados, y dos maderitas en vertical que sirven de apoyo para el futuro parlante.





Con un cartón blanco, hice la medida del paño donde va el parlante, para poder calcarlo a la madera. El gabinete del amplificador está hecho con la tapa de un CPU ATX que tenía por ahí, plegado con martillo y una tabla recta de madera.





Bueno, con una caladora recorté las hermosas 12” para darle cavidad al parlante.





Ahí puesto un parlante de 12” (no es el definitivo) que tenía dando vueltas, pero me sirvió de “molde”.





Luego lijé los bordes, con una “escofina” gruesa para madera, y una terminación con papel de lija. El recubrimiento, es simplemente una capa de pintura negra y luego una de barniz. Ahí se ve el montaje electrónico del amplificador.





Una vista de atrás. Ese es el parlante que usé definitivamente. Al final hago mi conclusión sobre el sonido.





Vista de adelante: El tejido que recubre el parlante, es un recorte de “media sombra”, esa tela de nylon, similar a la “arpillera” pero de mejor calidad, que sirve para cubrir espacios y protegerlos del sol. Es muy económica, y a mí me quedaba en mi casa de una remodelación que hicimos .





Otra del espacio de atrás. Solo para mostrar la respiración del parlante.





El frente. El diseño del panel está hecho en “Corel Draw”. Es una imitación de un frente Peavey. Lo fui copiando, y lo imprimí en papel ilustración. Arriba de esta impresión coloqué un plástico transparente de 1mm para protegerlo. Hice las perforaciones (recuerden que detrás del frente está el gabinete hecho con el trozo de CPU) y coloqué los potenciómetros, las fichas de 6.5mm para la entrada de audio, y la ficha de encendido.





La última foto, que muestra la ficha con luz al prender (la robé de una zapatilla multienchufes, igual que el fusible jaja)

Bueno. Ahora los datos técnicos.

*Amplificador. *

Extraído del foro. Es un TDA 2050 en Puente. (40W Reales). Alimentación +-22V [4A]. Diseño de Mnicolau (muchas gracias Mariano)
Costos: Amplificador: 10 dólares estadounidenses. Fuente completa: 20 dólares estadounidenses.

*Preamplificador:*

Peavey XR700 (mixer, seccion de control de tonos)
Ganancia: 6dB
Cortes:

High: +-15dB 10Khz
Mid: +-15dB 600Hz
Low: +-15dB 50Hz

Diseño: Oscar Monsalvo. (mis agradecimientos a él)
Costo: 3 dólares estadounidenses.

*Parlante:*

“Spectrun” (Made in Argentina). 12”, cono y suspensión de cartón. 150 Watt. Sensibilidad 92db (+-2db) (como si fuera poco 2db jaja) 8 Ohm.
Costo: 40 dólares estadounidenses.

*Fichas y otros*: Costo: 5 dólares estadounidenses.

*Caja, pintura, lija, barniz, herramientas*: Reciclados.

Total: 80 dólares estadounidenses.


*Sonido (mi percepción):* El preamplificador responde tal como se merece un equipo de guitarra eléctrica. Tiene agudos profundos, y un sonido muy limpio. El parlante, a máximo volumen, se escucha clarísimo, y sin distorsión aparente. (aclaro que lo uso con una pedalera KORG Ax3G, por eso no utilicé ningún circuito de reverberación, ni overdrive extra). Muy buena la respuesta en bajos, para cuando hay que tocar “power choros” o acordes de 5ta, con un ataque muy bueno. El control de tonos es excelente. El volumen se regula desde un potenciómetro de 50k que va directamente al amplificador operacional tl082. 

Lo probé también con una guitarra acústica, y los resultados, cada día me gustan más. (bah, de hecho, hace 2 días nada más que terminé de hacerlo jajaja). 

Tiene una entrada de audio, que no se regula con el control de tonos, ni el de volumen del preamplificador, porque está salteado. Se dirige directamente al amplificador, y el volumen se controla desde el dispositivo de entrada. (Lo copié de mi pequeño Peavey Rage 158) porque me pasaba que al enchufar una entrada de audio, se ecualizaba junto con mi guitarra, y eso no me gusta para nada. Tiene 2 resistencias para que suene más bajo que la entrada principal. (por gusto nomás).

En definitiva, me gusta mucho cómo suena. El parlante, por ser “ordinario” se porta muy bien. Antes de comprarlo, pedí que me prueben un “Celestion” Vintage 30, y luego un “Jahro” (Argentino). Por supuesto sonaban mejor que el “Spectrun”. Pero éste costó 1/5 de lo que cuesta el Celestion. (y no suena 5 veces peor, eh?)

Yo toco en una banda de rock. Primero usé el peavey rage. (no se escuchaba nada en los ensayos) por sus escasos (pero hermosos) 15Watt tuve que comprar un combo más grande. Un Nativo con parlante de 65watt. El tema es que este amplificador, no me gustaba para nada. Tiene un sonido apagado. Y no es el parlante, es el ampli. Y me cansé de gastar plata en ese. Así que me armé mi propio combo, y en comparación, anda MUY bien. La calidad de sonido se “asemeja” al peavey, y el volumen es muy alto, como el Nativo. 

Ah, y me olvidaba de lo mejor. No hace ruido al estar desenchufado! Es hermoso eso. El Nativo cuando le dás volumen sin nada en la entrada, es como enchufar un parlante en una fuente de corriente alterna jaja.

Para ir cerrando, y con respecto a la terminación, ni bien me reponga de los gastos, voy a adquirir cuerina negra para recubrirlo. Y voy a comprar esquineros y manija.

Estoy más que satisfecho con lo que logré, siendo “aficionado” (Estudio Arquitectura, así que todo lo que aprendí de electrónica es gracias a ustedes) Y espero que este post sirva para que quién halla hecho algo similar, lo publique, o simplemente comente. Y quien halla leído esto hasta el final, simplemente gracias.

Gracias a toda la comunidad, en especial a Mnicolau, que me ayudó con el amplificador, a Oscar Monsalvo por publicar el PCB del preamplificador, a Cacho y Fogonazo por retarme cuando metí la pata) y a todos los que me dieron una mano por ahí.

Gracias de nuevo, y disculpen si me extendí mucho en el post.

Saludos, Agucasta.

*[Edición 12/2/11]* Agregado de  parlante Eminence Legend, y tapizado con cuerina roja. Leer a partir de  página 2 para información.
-Ver cambio de parlante en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/#post441769

-Ver tapizado nuevo en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/#post446578

-Muestra de sonido en:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/447845/ _
-Antes/después: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/448904/


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hermoso reciclaje mi amigo! muy lindo esta quedando ese aparatejo!! felicitaciones!!!!!

Otro dato para tirar, la proxima mira tambien los parlantes Selenium, andan muy bien para las violas!!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias Pipa! Acá no enconté los Selenium.. (de hecho, sí los encontré, pero en una sóla casa, y estaban carísimos) Y mi presupuesto, es como el de la mayoría de los argentinos. (reducido) jaja

Saludos!

Agustín


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

En emave no los tenian?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Este que compré, los "Spectrun" son fabricados por Emave, según lo que me dijo el vendedor.. Pero no sé qué onda..


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Este que compré, los "Spectrun" son fabricados por Emave, según lo que me dijo el vendedor.. Pero no sé qué onda..


 

Si , son ensamblados por ellos, Yo prove varios de esos, conozco a muchos que compran esos, funcionan, no son la gran cosa, pero te los venden como pro, incluso te venden cajas para audio pro , con esos woofers y tweters piezoeletricos :enfadado:! y si le metes unos lindos vatios, chau tu woofers!! a gente que va al negocio ese lo primero que hacen es querer vender uno de esos, pasa que no tienen mucha idea los que atienden, salvo dos que nunca estan(eso si, las minas que atienden a veces.....)


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Si, me parecía por el costo. Pero como lo pagué relativamente barato, lo estoy probando.. Además es de 12" y "dice" 150W atrás.. Y mi amplificador es de 40watt reales. Así que no creo que se descone por esa potencia jeje.. Che, pero a mí no me lo vendieron como "pro".. (había unos un poco más baratos, pero estos eran de medio-pelo jaja) 
Y escuchaste sonando a alguno? Con qué ampli?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Si, me parecía por el costo. Pero como lo pagué relativamente barato, lo estoy probando.. Además es de 12" y "dice" 150W atrás.. Y mi amplificador es de 40watt reales. Así que no creo que se descone por esa potencia jeje.. Che, pero a mí no me lo vendieron como "pro".. (había unos un poco más baratos, pero estos eran de medio-pelo jaja)
> Y escuchaste sonando a alguno? Con qué ampli?


 
Empiezo, en una lglesia, dos de 15" de esosn empujados con un cabezal Decoud, imaginate como sonaba que tenia los twetwrs quemados y el "ingeniero" no se daba cuenta!
Las voces salian medias apagadas, y la viloa "se escuchaba"
Otro, Grupo tropical, el del teclado me hizo sufrir mal, ahi eran las cajas armadas por Emave, en medios era doloroso, a lo mejor ayudado por el tweters, cuando no clipeaba la potencia, la viola se sentia, pero no ayudaba el conjunto, aparte faltaba potencia!
Otro, Otra iglesia, aca con gente , que no se si sabia, pero al menos tenia un mejor oido, esos si eran 12" y los usaban solo en medios y agudos, ahi se notaba mejor claridad (por la falta de graves) en cuanto a la guitarra, la que mejor sonaba era una Stratocaster Sx , pero las cajas estaban  conectadas a una behringer y de ahi a una CA4 (croosovers DBX adelante).

Esas son las experincias que tube con esos parlantes! hay algunas mas pero ya eran de dj y pubs!


----------



## Danito (Nov 3, 2010)

Excelente ampli! Ya voy a ver si me armo uno igual (?) pero Decoud! jaja! Fail


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias Pipa.. Bueno, el uso que le voy a dar yo es mucho más modesto  pero bueno.. Estoy ansioso por probarlo en el próximo ensayo para ver qué tal.. Un abrazo.
Agucasta

Danito, Bienvenido al foro! Acá hay un montón de diagramas electrónicos para hacer tu ampli. Te veo con ganas  pero Decoud no creo que consigas.. Yo me tiraría por hacer algo con algún TDA2050, o algo simple 

Saludos
Agucasta


----------



## Danito (Nov 3, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Danito, Bienvenido al foro! Acá hay un montón de diagramas electrónicos para hacer tu ampli. Te veo con ganas  pero Decoud no creo que consigas.. Yo me tiraría por hacer algo con algún TDA2050, o algo simple
> 
> Saludos
> Agucasta



Jaja! Pobre mi Decoud.. Ya lo vamos a arreglar y a vender! Abrazo pa!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

Danito dijo:


> Excelente ampli! Ya voy a ver si me armo uno igual (?) pero Decoud! *jaja! Fail*


 
no entendi esto!!!!



agucasta89 dijo:


> Gracias Pipa.. Bueno, el uso que le voy a dar yo es mucho más modesto  pero bueno.. Estoy ansioso por probarlo en el próximo ensayo para ver qué tal.. Un abrazo.
> Agucasta


Dale, espero tus comentarios!!



agucasta89 dijo:


> pero Decoud no creo que consigas.. a


 
Tengo el circuito de un decoud , lo uso para monitores, segun sus especificaciones es de 220w! no se si lo seran!!


----------



## Danito (Nov 3, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> no entendi esto!!!!


Jaja es que yo tengo un ampli Decoud de 15w, el pobrecito ya esta en las ultimas!
En realidad era un chiste para Agucasta

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

Danito dijo:


> Jaja es que yo tengo un ampli Decoud de 15w, el pobrecito ya esta en las ultimas!
> En realidad era un chiste para Agucasta
> 
> Saludos


 
    
Son de los que vienen con TDA como potencia no?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

Creo que desarmé uno una vez y tenía un 2040. Aunque no recuerdo si era de 15 o 20 watt. Sólo sé que tenía un 8" 8ohm :S.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 4, 2010)

Excelente trabajo, muy buen acabado... Tendrás por alli el diagrama de ese bebé?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

Por supuesto! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-bridge-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
Lo diseñó Mnicolau. Es excelente.

y el preamplificador: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index26.html#post196727_
En la pág. 26, post #514, de Oscar Monsalvo. También es excelente.

Agustin


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Nov 11, 2010)

yo arme algo muy parecido. para un zoom multi efectos . el cliente quedo contento.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola José, y cómo has resuelto el recubrimiento? con algún tipo de cuero? o sólo pintado?


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Nov 30, 2010)

agucasta89 el cliente me trajo el cajon, que era copiado con las medidas del peavey expres 112. y ya estaba cubieto con cuerina.


----------



## decioaccietto (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola agucasta89, muy bueno el proyecto, prolijito y todo. felicitaciones


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Bueno, después de averiguar un poco más sobre el tema, llamé a la tienda de EMAVE, de Santa Fé, y me confirmaron que el parlante "Spectrun" Modelo: SL-12150, que es el que usé yo, tiene una SPL de 90dB. Es bajísima. El amplificador suena muy bien, pero muy *bajo.* Ahora estuve ahorrando algo de dinero, y me voy a tirar por un Eminence Legend 1258, con una sensibilidad muy buena, de 100.1 dB, con lo que calculo que va a mejorar bastante el volumen del equipo. En estos días publicaré el resultado, y además fotos con el nuevo _look_ del equipo, con recubrimiento de cuero. 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 25, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Bueno, después de averiguar un poco más sobre el tema, llamé a la tienda de EMAVE, de Santa Fé, y me confirmaron que el parlante "Spectrun" Modelo: SL-12150, que es el que usé yo, tiene una SPL de 90dB. Es bajísima. El amplificador suena muy bien, pero muy *bajo.* Ahora estuve ahorrando algo de dinero, y me voy a tirar por un Eminence Legend 1258, con una sensibilidad muy buena, de 100.1 dB, con lo que calculo que va a mejorar bastante el volumen del equipo. En estos días publicaré el resultado, y además fotos con el nuevo _look_ del equipo, con recubrimiento de cuero.
> 
> Saludos!




no creo que llegue a ese valor de Sensibilidad, es mas, pensaria que el valor ese te lo han dado al voleo, voy bastante seguido al local ese y salvo dos empleados, que siempre estan ocupados, los demas tienen poco conocimineto del tema, solo son "vendedores". 
Quisiera ver tu cara al comparar ambos parlantes, hay una larga brecha entre uno y otro parlante.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Pipita, gracias por los links de Olimusic. CARÍSIMOS! Cómo puede ser que se abusen tanto?? 12 cuotas de 41 pesos por el Eminence Legend 1258. Acá me quieren cobrar $338 de contado. Pero igual, buscando el 1058, acá no lo tienen . Así que voy a esperar a estudiarla más, y si el de 12" me sirve, lo compro. Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 26, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pipita, gracias por los links de Olimusic. CARÍSIMOS! Cómo puede ser que se abusen tanto?? 12 cuotas de 41 pesos por el Eminence Legend 1258. Acá me quieren cobrar $338 de contado. Pero igual, buscando el 1058, acá no lo tienen . Así que voy a esperar a estudiarla más, y si el de 12" me sirve, lo compro. Saludos!




Es de los mas baratos que hay aca, igual hace rato hable con un colega y me tiro un dato de donde compra el usados en buen estado, te voy a averiguar.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

El proveedor de Eminence en Argentina  es una empresa de Bs.As. que se llama TodoMusica, así que búsquenla en la web, llaman por teléfono (yo no lo tengo en casa) y averiguan el precio, disponibilidad y fecha de entrada a la Argentina si es que no hay stock. El problema con ellos no es el precio, sino el flete y a mi me salió mas barato que me lo trajera y cobrara un comerciante local que comprarle a TodoMusica y pagar el flete...pero...en fin...ustedes verán.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El proveedor de Eminence en Argentina  es una empresa de Bs.As. que se llama TodoMusica, .....


Ingresado a la Wiki 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias, Fogo!!!!
Solo para completar, la línea Eminence para instrumentos está en *Sonido->Baffles*.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola amigos, esta vez escribo para mostrarles fotos de mi amplificador, pero ahora, a punto de ser usado en un recital (en vivo ). Con el cambio del parlante, por un Eminence Legend 1258. Un cambio notorio, que valió la pena hacer. Muy conforme con los resultados.

Para empezar, el lugar "Clubbing", en la ciudad de Embalse, Córdoba, es un pub de 30m x 20m aproximadamente, con buen tratamiento acústico en las paredes, y en general. Tocamos con los equipos propios del "boliche" (una salida para el bajo, con 2 cajas de 18" con Peavey Black Widow . Impresionante cómo sonaba ese bajo. Para el teclado y las voces, salían por 2 "mini" Line Array frontales, y 8 bafles circundantes de 10". Las violas, claro, con nuestros amplificadores (un Fender Frontman 65R y mi "Pequeño Bandido", en honor al Peavey Bandit 112). 

Empezamos a probar sonido, y el ampli en cuestión (el DIY, no el Fender) se portó muy pero muy bien. El Eminence Legend es otra historia. Estando a un 30% de volumen, ya alcanzaba para el lugar. Tiene un sonido penetrante, pero un poco tedioso si se le _da gas_ a los agudos, así que eso lo fuimos regulando con uno de mis amigos que tocabamos, y el otro escuchaba y modificaba los tonos.

Una sensación muy linda la de tocar con un equipo que suene bien. El _DJ_ del lugar armó todas las cajas del salón ese, y "sabe" de parlantes. Cuando lo probábamos se me acercó para preguntarme qué marca era el parlante, que por qué sonaba tanto y tan bien. Cuando le mostré el Legend me hizo así.

No hace falta decir que en _Clean_ es precioso el sonido que tiene, no distorsiona para nada, y suena muy fuerte (acuérdense que tiene un pico de 108dB en frecuencias audibles) que se hacen notar a simple vista. 

Un amplificador fiel, robusto (12") y con mucha presencia. Los _sólos_ se destacan (más allá de la habilidad del guitarrista) pero esta vez, sin molestar, o taladrar el oído de los oyentes. Una prueba de que el ampli *sirve*.

Quedo muy conforme por lo práctico, pero ahora que anda, le voy a dar un poco de bola al tema estético. Ni bien pueda, le compro un recubrimiento de cuerina (o cuero sintético) de algún color extravagante que lo distinga .

Les dejo un saludo, y unas fotos de la previa del recital. Mientras tocábamos nadie se acordó de sacarnos fotos:enfadado:.

Chau!
Agucasta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2011)

Me alegro que te gustara el sonido....pero viste que tenías que tocar los controles de tono?
Saludos!

PD: Muy linda la rubia


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Muy linda la rubia



¿Sabés que iba a decir lo mismo cuando vi las fotos?

Buena compra Agucasta. Felicidades por tu "nuevo" ampli 

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 31, 2011)

Felicitaciones Agus por tu equipo, como que pasate a otro nivel no?

PD: la potencia que esta sobre el bafle de atras , es una Rhom? L1 o L2 no ?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Gracias! si, efectivamente es una L1. Pero no la usamos. Estaba solo para hacer facha jaja.. Había sonido de sobra.. 

Saludos!!

Agucasta.

PD: En estos días me pongo a forrar el ampli con cuerina de algún color "raro" jeje..
Nos_ vemos._


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 1, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Gracias! si, efectivamente es una L1. Pero no la usamos. Estaba solo para hacer facha jaja.. Había sonido de sobra..
> _._



Preguntaba para saber bien que onda esos aparatos, saludos, y felicitaciones otra ves.


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Me alegro que te gustara el sonido....pero viste que tenías que tocar los controles de tono?
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: Muy linda la rubia



+1 por lo de la rubia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> +1 por lo de la rubia.


Seeee....pero mis otros comentarios fueron a dar al infierno.....


----------



## Electronec (Feb 2, 2011)

No habia visto antes este post. Muy buen trabajo agucasta, enhorabuena por tu equipo. Esperamos fotos del forrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias Electronec! Estuve haciendo unas pruebas con un similar cuero color negro (retazos) y otras con color beige. Pero estoy esperando que traigan uno de color verde o violeta. Algo que lo haga más "especial" 

Si no, el de color beige me gustó bastante. 

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola, acá les muestro mi trabajo de tapicería con cuerina. Elegí el color Bordó, porque me gusta mucho el vino tinto . No, de verdad, lo ví y me gustó.

Le coloqué (por ahora) 2 esquineros frontales, un fleje (manija) característico de los amplis de guitarra, y luego le voy a poner más esquineros, ya que protejen la cuerina.

Costos:

-Cuerina Bordó: $25 (1m x 1,40m)
-Pegamento tipo _Poxirán_: $14 (400ml)
-Esquineros: 2 x $8 (carísimos)
-Fleje: $4.
-Mano de obra: $0 
-Satisfacción por hacerlo yo mismo:* Mucha.*

Les dejo unas imágenes de "Pequeño Bandido" (como lo apodé).

Saludos, y hasta la próxima.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola, acá les muestro mi trabajo de tapicería con cuerina. Elegí el color Bordó, porque me gusta mucho el vino tinto . No, de verdad, lo ví y me gustó.
> 
> Le coloqué (por ahora) 2 esquineros frontales, un fleje (manija) característico de los amplis de guitarra, y luego le voy a poner más esquineros, ya que protejen la cuerina.
> 
> ...



La verdad que cuando leia sobre el color pensaba en que estarias fumando, pero al verlo casi casi terminado, no esta para nada mal, mis felicitaciones de nuevo por ese montaje,


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Gracias Pipa! Mi gente me dice que está medio gay el color, pero no creo. Viéndolo en persona está muy bueno. Igual, le puse TODO el día para terminarlo y que quede prolijo. Es la primera vez que uso cuerina para "tapizar" un amplificador. La primera vez que hice uno, lo forré con alfombra (de piso) y quedó muuy fiero. Pero ahora, le copié el diseño al NaTiVo (cómo hace los pliegues y todo eso, y dónde pega). 

Y paciencia, y paciencia, hasta que lo terminé. 

Saludos y gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Gracias Pipa! *Mi gente me dice que está medio gay el color*, pero no creo.






​



agucasta89 dijo:


> Viéndolo en persona está muy bueno. Igual, le puse TODO el día para terminarlo y que quede prolijo. Es la primera vez que uso cuerina para "tapizar" un amplificador. La primera vez que hice uno, lo forré con alfombra (de piso) y quedó muuy fiero. Pero ahora, le copié el diseño al NaTiVo (cómo hace los pliegues y todo eso, y dónde pega).



La verdad es que te ha quedado muuuuyyyyy bueno!!!!!! Muy buen laburo!!!!!!...pero cambiale las perillas esas con frente celeste que se ven HORRIBLES!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Gracias Eza! es cierto.. las perillas quedaron como el oj*te.. ya voy a conseguir las rojas!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 9, 2011)

Bonito, bonito;  te quedó de lujo ya terminado con la cuerina. Si te animas, podrias subir un archivo de ádio dandole caña con la guitarra.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2011)

Donde te dejaste bolsiquear Agu? a quien le entregastes tus tejos por los esquineros?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias *Electronec*. Ahora mismo les muestro el video (o v*í*deo para España). Una breve filmación de "Pequeño Bandido" en acción. 

Temas: 
-Voodoo child (Jimi Hendrix) 
-El pibe de los astilleros (Los redonditos de ricota)
-Acordes en escala de DO mayor.

@*Panda*, los compré al frente de Electrónica Argentina (me estafaron, pero eran los únicos que tenían en negro 






Saludos, y disculpen la mala calidad del video, lo que pasa es que tuve que convertirlo a .mpg para poder subirlo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2011)

Estoy momentanemente sin audio y no puedo escuchar te salvas jejeje
Bossi no tenia? y si no por la misma Rivera Indarte pasando superquin, donde hacen transformadores Multitrans, ellos también vende a buen precio y tienen en plástico y metal tanto esquineros, patas agarres, rejillas, agarres de rejillas, ductos de sintonia, etc etc muy buen surtido


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Jaja, me salvé entonces.. En realidad se salvaron tus oídos jeje.. Ahí en Multitrans tenían esquineros plásticos, esos que les ponen a las cajas de graves de 18", y eran muy toscos para mi ampli. Ahí compré unos tubos de sintonía de 4" que usé para un bafle de 2x12". Es cierto que es barato, pero justo no había de los que buscaba.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo si tengo audio!!  A mi gusto tiene muy buen sonido y aparte tocas muy bien (Aunque el publico perruno de fondo no opine lo mismo que yo ). La verdad me anima a construir uno (Aunque tengo años que no toco ni la puerta ). Saludos...!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias Rat! Estuve 1o minutos con la guitarra en la mano esperando que se callen esos perros, pero no hubo caso.. Así que me puse a tocar y mi mamá me filmaba jeje.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 10, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Una breve filmación de "Pequeño Bandido" en acción.
> 
> Temas:
> -Voodoo child (Jimi Hendrix)
> ...



La verdad que quedo muy bueno, el sonido tambien me gusta, ahora como tocas.....eso no puego jusgarlo yo!



agucasta89 dijo:


> * Así que me puse a tocar y mi mamá me filmaba* jeje.
> Saludos!



    Este comentario junto con el de la cuerina verde y violeta sono muyyyy bala, ja,     De onda, sin animo de ofender, saludos agus!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Gracias *Electronec*. Ahora mismo les muestro el video (o v*í*deo para España). Una breve filmación de "Pequeño Bandido" en acción.
> 
> Temas:
> -Voodoo child (Jimi Hendrix)
> ...



 Bravo Agus !!!........suena de maravilla !!!  y se te da muy bien la eléctrica.

Gracias a tí por deleitarnos con tus trabajos.

Un abrazo y saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias! Les agradezco por sus comentarios. Son realmente halagadores (incluso los de Pipa ) jaja, chiste. Muchas gracias, y hasta el próximo avance, que será el logo del ampli, con una plancha de aluminio, que tengo que darle forma a mano 

Saludos, y que tengan un buen día  (En Córdoba llueve )
Agucasta


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 11, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, y hasta el próximo avance, que será el logo del ampli, con una plancha de aluminio, que tengo que darle forma a mano



Podes probar con una de estas sierras para el aluminio, conoci una ves a alguien que me hacia los gobos para las luces en aluminio, y los cortaba con esto.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 11, 2011)

Se vé bastante delicada para lo que la necesito ... Con la lima creo que me van a salir ampollas antes de terminar jeje. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2011)

Te vas a recibir de escultor jejeje, pero no te creas Agustin esa sierra que te mostraron corta y muy bien  y se utiliza una sierra cilindrica que viene para estas cortas en cualquier direección, también te servira una caladora, un minitorno, pero con fresas para metal..............


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 11, 2011)

Claro, con la caladora que uso siempre para cortar el hueco de los parlantes, tiene la sierra para madera, y la hice cag*r cortando una chapa de _chassis_ de PC. Las sierras de madera tienen por lo general los dientes más separados y largos que las de chapa, u otro material.

Gracias Panda!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2011)

Consegui la sieera para aluminio, difiere un poco de la para metales ferrosos, cuando más blando el metal mayor es el diente y el trabado, por eso las para madera tiene un gran diente al igual que la traba, para evitar que el material se quede en el corte y se atasque la hoja, y si no utiliza la para metales que seguro te dara un buen resultado, luego para dar terminación algunas limas de cola te vendran bien.
De nada Agustín un placer poder darte una mano aunque más no sea con ideas


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Siempre son bienvenidas las ideas. Y aparte agradecidas. Acá les muestro cómo quedó el logo. Hice uno de prueba con mi marca preferida, hasta definir bien un logo propio, pero como la idea de un principio era "copiar" un Peavey, al final lo atornillé al ampi, y punto 

Acá el logo:




Lo hice con un jarrito de esos que se usan para hervir los huevos (obviamente cilíndrico). Lo corté en lámina y lo aplané con un palo de amasar. Es muy fino, y de aluminio, por lo que me dejó trabajar fácilmente. El logo lo vectoricé en AutoCad, lo imprimí, lo recorté del aluminio con tijera. (muy despacio). El pulido final no es muy bueno, pero sin tanta luz del flash de la cámara no se notan los desperfectos 
Eso está pegado sobre una base de acrílico transparente de 2mm cortado con _cutter_ (trincheta, etc) y a su vez éste está forrado con cartulina negra. Todo pegado con adhesivo de contacto *sin* tolueno  (para que los "pibes" no hagan comentarios )

Y acá otras fotos, ya que me copé sacando 




Perdón por el pasto del piso, es que mi viejo cortó y yo tenía que limpiar (y aún no lo hice jeje)










Nada que ver comparando con su inicio: 






Saludos!


----------



## malesi (Feb 12, 2011)

Te quedó mejor que el original







Ver el archivo adjunto 47848

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Jajaja, Muchas gracias Malesi. Al final me decidí por intentar copiar ese logo, ya que me encanta 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Felicitaciones, espero que sigas asi con los demas proyectos, ya que al iniciarse con esto uno le pone todo lo que tiene, yo era asi, pero a medida que pasa el tiempo es como que le pones menos empeño, y ya las cosas no salen tan lindas como antes, al menos en las cosas que son para mi, 
Saludos y felicitaciones otra ves.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Mar 20, 2011)

amigos. una simple mejora, para el pre de peavey, es poner  los valores de componentes que utiliza el fender acoustasoni 30.


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 20, 2011)

Bueno, José, muchas gracias. A ese pre ya lo jubilé, lo tengo un un ampli para música en general (no guitarra). Para este usé el pre de guitarra de Tupolev, lo terminé de hacer hace poquito, y anda genial.

Igual voy a buscar sobre tu sugerencia porque tengo ganas de hacer otro ampli para guitarra (si consigo un parlante decente)

Muchas gracias! saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Agu, ya que estas tras la busqueda de algo muy bueno, deberias probar una serie de pre's tenes la gama de fender, tenes los de marshall muy apreciados sobre todo el sistema de control de tonos y otros más, y luego elegir uno y adoptarlo


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 21, 2011)

Es cierto, pandita, lo que pasa, es que siendo realistas, me costó mucho comprar todo lo que lleva el pre de tupolev, haciendo la cuenta de que en solamente potenciómetros me gasté como 40 pesos.. Más la placa de aluminio del frente, de 2mm de espesor (unos 15 pesos) y entre pito y flauta unos 20 pesos más.. Y como soy estudiante no independizado *aún*, todavía no me puedo dar el lujo de probar y probar (que es lo que más me gustaría.. creeme .

Ahora mismo estoy recién volviendo del primer día de clases :S, asíque no creo que me ponga con esto.. pero ya el jueves es feriado, así que veo que hago.. (tengo un problema de ruido con el ampli, no estoy seguro si es oscilación, porque no sé bien qué es la oscilación, pero me suena )

Y si no, tengo un TDA 7294 alimentado con +-28V.. Que para 8 ohm me estaría tirando unos 45 watts.

Ahora, con ese ampli TDA 7294. Dice la curva de alimentación vs power: con +-28V: 55W THD 10% y 45W THD 0.5%.

Cómo sé si con MIS +-28V me tira los 45W limpios *ó* 55W distorsionados? Qué es lo que tengo que variar? la ganancia de entrada?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Es cierto, pandita, lo que pasa, es que siendo realistas, me costó mucho comprar todo lo que lleva el pre de tupolev, haciendo la cuenta de que en solamente potenciómetros me gasté como 40 pesos.. Más la placa de aluminio del frente, de 2mm de espesor (unos 15 pesos) y entre pito y flauta unos 20 pesos más.. Y como soy estudiante no independizado *aún*, todavía no me puedo dar el lujo de probar y probar (que es lo que más me gustaría.. creeme .


Mirá Agus:
Si andás flojo de plata, lo mejor que podés hacer antes de armar un esquema es analizar esquemas de cosas similares (pre de viola en este caso) y buscar cuales son los puntos en común que tienen. De esa manera vas a poder elegir un circuito que de movida se comporte como vos esperás que lo haga...y luego, si...ya podés meterle mano y cambiar aquellos componentes que estimes necesarios para ajustar los agudos o graves o brillos...o lo que sea.
Yo sé que no es muy fácil hacer esto, y que sin escuchar no podés saber como "suena"...pero el problema es que vas a gastar mas plata probando y tirando (o eventualmente reciclando) que usando papel y lápiz.

Te tiro un ejemplo que tiene alguna relación con lo que dice Panda: vos has invertido en el pre de Tupolev y tal vez te gustó o nó, pero si hubieras analizado *esquemas *de las grandes marcas, tipo Fender o Marshall, habrías visto que el control de tonos del pre de tupolev es un control de tono con una topología tipo HiFi (Baxandall)...cuando los de viola tienen un circuito diferente, que es lo que caracteriza el sonido de Fender o Marshall.
Por otra parte, vos sabés si en realidad necesitás todos esos controles de limpio y de distorsión? O los tenés solo por que están ahí? Te lo digo, por que son medio al dope si usás una pedalera multiefecto cualquiera, que te permite controlar el tono y muchas cosas más (y no hablo de una Korg o cosas similares...mi hijo tiene una pedalera chiquita marca Pirulo que le han prestado y hace maravillas el coso ese).

Todo esto va de onda, eh? Tenés que saber que siempre hay que plantear la ecuación costo/beneficio, y no gastar demás por algo que en realidad no lo requiere...a menos que tengás disponible toda la tutuca...pero esa ya es otra historia.


----------



## cox (May 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Todo esto va de onda, eh? Tenés que saber que siempre hay que plantear la ecuación costo/beneficio, y no gastar demás por algo que en realidad no lo requiere...a menos que tengás disponible toda la tutuca...pero esa ya es otra historia.




"toda la tutuca" jajaajaja taban todos laburando y me miraron "medio medio"  cuando largue la risotada jajajaaja añares que no escuchaba esa palabraaa  jajaja

y digame doc, ...¿se puede explayar mejor la parte en negrita/itálica ? jeje  aunqe sea con un link me conformo juas 



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> "habrías visto que el control de tonos del pre de tupolev es un control  de tono con una topología tipo HiFi (Baxandall).._*.cuando los de viola  tienen un circuito diferente, que es lo que caracteriza el sonido de  Fender o Marshall*_."



concretamente, mi inquietud es ¿y qué circuiteria dice ud que iría mejor para viola?

saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Ezavalla se refirio al control que introdujo jim marshall en sus equipos que se denomina Stack(apliado) y que le dio tnato prestigio a sus equipos, tan aceptado por los guitarristas que muchos usuarios de equipos Fender,Gibson y otros reemplazaban el original por uno de este tipo lo que genero que se hicieran kits para esta mejora.

Aqui un ejemplo de dicho control





Esta es una aplicación para tubos donde se inicio












esta se puede aplicar tanto a equipos transistorizados como con AO


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ezavalla se refirio al control...que se denomina Stack...


De acá [pd
es bajarte un calculador de frecuencias y curvas de respuestas: http://duncanamps.com/tsc/download.html

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola muchachos, después de un laargo tiempo de inactividad, por respeto al foro, vuelvo (_i´m back_) jeje.. Les quería contar que jubilé el TDA2050 Bridge de Mnicolau (lo puse en un 2.1) y le metí un tda7294 al ampli este.. Ni hablar la mejoría que tiene (también gracias a Mnicolau). El Eminence anda muy bien, y  ya tuvo 4 tocadas en vivo 

Un abrazo!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Hola muchachos, después de un laargo tiempo de inactividad, por respeto al foro, vuelvo (_i´m back_) jeje.. Les quería contar que jubilé el TDA2050 Bridge de Mnicolau (lo puse en un 2.1) y le metí un tda7294 al ampli este.. Ni hablar la mejoría que tiene (también gracias a Mnicolau). El Eminence anda muy bien, y  ya tuvo 4 tocadas en vivo
> 
> Un abrazo!!



Enhorabuena compañero, que lo disfrutes.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

Me alegra saber que estas "vivito y coleando" y me alegro por tu up-grade exitoso


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaja, Gracias Pandaa!! Tanto tiempo, no?
Un abrazo!!


----------



## k3kr0ps (Ago 11, 2011)

hola que tal??? soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un proyecto muy similar al tuyo... no se si es el lugar correcto para comentar.
estoy por conseguir el mismo parlante, el eminence legend 1258 de 75wrms, 100db de sencibilidad y demas yerbas. Me fije que lo armaste con una potencia de 45 wrms si no me equivoco y ademas usas preamp para la ecualizacion de graves, agudos y medios.
Lo que toy armando yo es un ampli un poco mas grande que el tuyo , y usando de preamp ( si no tengo mal el concepto) un vox panthfinder que cumple como pedal, dandole el sonido caracteristico y la ecualizacion de graves y agudos. Mi decision de usarlo fue porqUE ya lo probe en una consola potenciada para mics y 2 cajas skp y sono bastante bien en un local de 30 x 40 mts mas o menos, y ademas tambien lo utilice como pedal en la entrada de effect return en un marshall ma50, valvular de 5 y 50 wrms , que supuestamente trae el mismo eminence y te digo que en volumen 3 en clean era muy fuerte y definido el sonido.... con el vox aumento el sonido un 20 o 30 % y no entiendo el porque.... alguien me lo podra responder???
Por otro lado volviendo a mi proyecto, quiero utilizar una potencia de 2 canales de 100wrms por canal , el vox como pedal para el sonido caracteristico y ecualizacion de graves y agudos, y el parlante eminence porq leyendo en el foro me terminaron convenciendo ( luego de varias horas de lectura). Sera muy grande la potencia de 100 w rms que quiero utilizar en la construccion del amp (transistorizado)???? (Aclaracion: Vox panthfinder 10wrms transistorizado. Lo saco por el line out del equipo.. para que mande la señal. tiene clean y overdrive, pero el clean de los vox nunca es tan clean como los mrshall.. es mas estilo rock classico)

Si no es el lugar adecuado, avisenme porqUE soy nuevo en el foro.. mi intencion no es molestar a nadie, vengo a aprender porqUE soy nuevo en esto y tengo la misma necesidad que todos.. y ya necesitaria un equipo para mover un poco mas porqUE tamos tocando en lugares cada vez mas grandes y siempre me prestan equipo


----------



## Agucasta (Ago 13, 2011)

con 100 Watt RMS vas a desconar 100 dólares que van a convertir un Legend en basura para tirar. Y aparte, qué vas a hacer con una potencia de 2 canales? No tiene sentido si tenés solamente 1 parlante.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Si querés, podés usar un ampli de 100W (de un solo canal) pero vas a tener que usar una caja con 4 parlantes, o al menos una con dos si el ampli lo permite....y te va a salir un poco mas caro


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 13, 2011)

Recién lo veo este thread, te felicito Agucasta por el ampli, está muy copado!

Con un amigo también estamos haciendo uno, clon de Peavy Audition 30 (un poco más chico, 25w), pero estamos re estancados hace rato (creo que empezamos hace como un año y por diversos motivos nos fuimos colgando ).
El parlante es un clon de un Celestion Vintage 30 hecho por Juan Fahey (está acá en el foro el), muy buenos parlantes y equipos hace, y además económicos. Hace TODO artesanalmente y el solo, un grande el tipo.
Después cuando tenga más forma de ampli voy a ver si subo algunas fotos, porque por ahora son plaquetas y cosas sueltas nomás 

PD: El cover en youtube de musica ligera es con este ampli?

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ago 14, 2011)

Gracias Tomasito! El cover de Soda Stereo es directo de línea me parece.. no me acuerdo bien.. pero con este tocamos varias veces ya.. El Eminence Legend se la banca!!

Gracias por comentar!!


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola, les cuento que tengo un Selenium 10pw3 que admite hasta 150w RMS. Hice el TDA2050 puente de Mnicolau y quería saber si con el TDA7294 podía llegar a los 100w que dice entregar, pero no se si lo hace con 8 ohms.
Agucasta, con la alimentacion que le diste al 7294, no entrega lo mismo que el 2050 puente? Porque dijiste que da 45 watts, algo parecido al 2050 puente.
Otra duda, cuantos amperes necesito para el 7294? seguramente son 24+24 que rectificados llegan a 33v, cerca de los 40 que admite.
Gracias


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Sep 25, 2011)

Que tal neodymio!Mira el TDA7294 para que llegue a los 100W necesita de una fuente de +-38V.Pero esos 100W son de pico maximo(esto es con cargas de 8ohms).Yo lo he hecho a este TDA justamente para un ampli de guitarra que por cierto es una barbaridad lo que tira y suena con un preamplificador para ese proposito de construya su videorockola y un parlante eminence leyend 1218 de 150W.Lo he terminado la semana pasada y me ha dado muchas satisfacciones(El ampli es el de la foto de avatar).Te lo recomiendo!!Con un trafo de 24+24V la fuente en mi caso y seguro seria por lo que en ese momento la red me estaba entregado me estaba tirando alrededor de 32V en CC por rama.Yo calculo que el integrado debe andar por los 50W rms con 8ohms.Yo te recomiendo que pruebes y te fijes tambien la sensibilidad(dB) que tiene ese selenium de 10 pulgadas(para que te des una idea el eminence que use tiene una sensibilidad de 98.8dB).Ese es un punto muy importante para que el amplificador te suene fuerte!!Saludos y cualquier cosa chifla!


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 26, 2011)

Gracias enzoelectrotec!
Mi duda era por la potencia ya que tengo el TDA2050 en modo puente y quiero obtener mas fuerza.
De qué amperaje es tu fuente?

Para obtener 100w RMS sabes si existe algun amplificador de fácil armado y bueno como estos que sea confiable? Porque la mayoría que veo son circuitos que no son conocidos, o sea lo conoce el dueño y nadie más.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Sep 26, 2011)

hola neodymio.El trafo que le puse es de 4A por que calculando y eso el integrado en mono consume apenas 1.5A a 2A y si es para un instrumento como una guitarra no consume tanto por el tema de que no va a tirar graves como un woofer.
     Mira si queres un lindo circuito con integrados para 100W te recomiendo el STK4044 que en mi caso lo tengo armado en estereo para musica ya desde hace mas de 5 años y funciona a la perfeccion y con una exelente calidad de sonido.El integrado es de sanyo.

   Aca te dejo la hoja de datos con el diagrama,que viene con fuente y todo para armar:http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4044II.pdf

  Espero te sirva y si lo armas, contame como te resulto.Saludos amigo!


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, el tema del STK es que es stereo, yo lo necesito para un ampli mono. Podré usar la potencia en un solo canal? O algun otro ampli mono.
Gracias


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Sep 26, 2011)

No neo,este es mono.Tira 100W de un solo canal!!!Con 8OHms y +-51V


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 26, 2011)

Cierto! Qué fuente usas? Esa es mi segunda cuestión en los amplis, la fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Cierto! Qué fuente usas? *Esa es mi segunda cuestión en los amplis, la fuente*


Y si está explicado acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Por que no probás con leer??????


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y si está explicado acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> Por que no probás con leer??????



Si, lo leí, pero en la hoja de datos dice 100w min, ese "min" me hace dudar si necesito más de lo que dice (obviando que siempre necesito un porcentaje de más al calcular la fuente) o si es otro valor, me cuesta un poco entender las hojas de datos de los integrados.
Gracias


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Sep 26, 2011)

Neo,el trafo que lleva para que mas o menos te entregue ese voltage es de alrededor de 36+36V y el amperaje como para esa fuente si es para un solo canal, es alrededor de 2,5 a 3A a maxima potencia obviamente. pero trata de conseguir un trafo de por lo menos 4 a 5A si es un poquito mas mejor como para que el trafo trabaje casi en frio, tampoco sobre dimensionar mucho,porque es gastar plata al cuete ya que los trafos estan caros.


----------



## pdelt3 (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola, que tal?
Les hago una pregunta con respecto al ampli que se armo aguscasta:
¿Con el mismo transformador de +-22v que se usa para el amplificador se puede alimentar el preamplificador o necesito otro trafo?
Gracias


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Ene 4, 2012)

Que tal amigo?Mira el preampli al ser de baja alimentacion y consumo se puede conectar tranquilamente al mismo trafo,obviamente que en la fuente tenes que sacar dos conexiones con dos reguladores 78xx y 79xx segun el voltage que necesite el preamp a conectar.Cualquier duda,chifla! Espero que tengas suerte!!


----------



## pdelt3 (Ene 5, 2012)

enzoelectrotec dijo:


> Que tal amigo?Mira el preampli al ser de baja alimentacion y consumo se puede conectar tranquilamente al mismo trafo,obviamente que en la fuente tenes que sacar dos conexiones con dos reguladores 78xx y 79xx segun el voltage que necesite el preamp a conectar.Cualquier duda,chifla! Espero que tengas suerte!!



Hola, gracias.
Mirá el preampli que quiero usar es este que te adjunto, ahora tengo unas preguntas:
El segundo PCB que aparece es para fabricar la fuente de alimentacion no?, en caso de utilizar la misma fuente que el amplificador no debería usar ese PCB no?

Con qué voltaje debo alimentar este Pre si en ningun lado indica?

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola,que tal?No,me parece que es un modulo de salida con transistores TIP por lo que se ve.Para conectar ese preamp necesitas de una fuente de +-15VCC porque el amp operacional que lleva es un TL082 y esa es la tension indicada para ese integrado,como tambien puede llevar una fuente de +-12VCC,eso no varia tanto en el rendimiento del pre.Bajate el Datasheet(hoja de datos) del integrado y vas a encontrar esa infomacion del rango de tensiones que se le puede entregar al TL082 o 072 tambien podria ser que tiene un poco mas de ganancia para lo que seria un instrumento como una guitarra por ejemplo.La fuente como te dije anteriormente,podes diseñarla en el mismo PCB con unos 7815 y 7915 o 7812 y 7912...Eso si,todo depende de tu capacidad de diseñar los PCB.Espero te haya sido util la informacion!Saludos!


----------

